# What can you tell about this Pedigree



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I asked not too long ago for a pedigree, and got useful inforamtion that helped me to decide not to keep the pup.

Now I'm about to get a pup from this breeding, I know both parents, have seen them work and I love both of them, but I'd like to learn as much as I can about their bloodlines. Since both dogs are imported from USA probably here I can get best information than anywhere else but with the breeder.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/484473.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/389255.html


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Catalina,

For best info on the motherline you can contact Anne Kent email: [email protected]

Anne breeds good GSD's and knows the lines well.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

My 2 yr Male's mother has Chicco and the wolfendoebel in his lineage. I have not heard anything good or bad about the Wolfendoebel dogs, kind of blah. Oh yay, dont know if it matters but he is also a prey drive FREAK who is tough to manage, and he is a soft dog but still totally NOT a biddable dog. He would be a good tracker, thats it. 

I do love him and he is a great pet.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks. I have been in contact with Anne through another board. To be honest, i liked that dog when I see her work, but after it, to know that she came from Anne's kennel was a plus on my search.


----------

